# Check engine light



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

Today i went to the mechanic shop because my Check egine light has been on for a while. However, The guy at the shop told me that it is complicated to run a test on an old 95 nissian 200 sx. He didn't know how to do it. Is it really that hard? he also said all the yr 96 below cars have "OBD I" with many different plugs to run a test on it. 
Can someone give me some suggestions? Should i take it back to the dealer and have them check it out and i know it 's going to be expensive if i take it back to the dealer.

thanks


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

The next thing I would do is take it to the dealer, but you could also pull the ecu codes yourself. There is a sticky on this forum (the B-14 one) that says how to do this, but if you do not want to do it, you will have to take it to the dealer. And by the way, yes our '95s have OBD I, which is hard to test. OBD II is easier to test, you just plug up a cable to your car and it tells you what is wrong and how to fix it, too bad we don't have that.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

pre OBD2 cars have their own manufacturer specific data link connectors. the dealer may be the only option, unless you get to the ECM and manually get the flash codes. the procedure should be lurking around here somewhere.


----------



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I found this site from the forum. 1996 Nissan 200SX computer codes
is this the right way to do it on a OBD I?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya know i would bet a place like autozone would have the corredct software, all it is, is a scanner like the obd2 but has a plug that is car specific,(the dealer may be the only one to have this plug) and the "key" uploads info into the obd scanner


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

'96 is OBDII, so I'd say the procedure likely won't work for your car. Check with autozone to see if they can scan it. And the guy who said it's too difficult is an idiot. Even if there are multiple connectors, it shouldn't take more than 10 minutes to get the codes.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

My local autozone couldn't pull obd 1 codes, but for $20 pep boys could. I got the diagnostic code and found out my issue was egr. And if your mechanic can't figure it out you should think about a new one.


----------



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks, i just saw a sticky post, "How to manually pull and define ecu error codes" by Nostrodomas. is it easy to take the computer out and pull the codes by myself? It doesn't look like there is a lot of space to pull the computer out in my car or do i have to take out the stick shift?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Its easy to do. Don't do it if you have a JWT ecu though, the diag screw is missing. JWT removes it to keep people from tampering with the ecu (my situation!). Found this out the hard way, after I pulled it out. And no, you don't have take the stick out.


----------

